# Introduction



## ShiveringAlpha (Dec 4, 2014)

Hey there!

Was referred here by a new friend from my old site... Some questionable things came about and he told me about this place. So here I am.

33 Years old, 218lbs, ~14% BF, 5'11
Been training 6 years now, Started in a really shitty place at 220lbs at prob 23% BF. Did the whole p90x (yupp, fucking laugh, i do now) and shakeology/supplements for a year. Sure, I lost weight, ended up at 158lbs. I was thin, but little muscle and strength. Did a ton of reading, dropped that BS and took up compound lifts and real weights. Spent 3 years purely strength training, 1 year or so doing a natural bulk with more volume training, then finally this year hopping on gear I did PHAT exclusively for 11 months. 

Currently on my second cycle (just started 2 days ago) Gained 11lbs on my first 600mg Test E/Prop finisher cycle after PCT. 

Goals, I am mixed here. I do a ton on outdoor sports, rock climbing (has become harder now weighing more) snowboarding, etc.. so I plan on staying around/under 230lbs staying fairly lean at ~10ish BF. I am competing in an untested federation of powerlifting in 2015. Not sure what weight I want to compete at yet.

Anyways, enough of my endless intro. Cheers!


----------



## jas101 (Dec 4, 2014)

Welcome to imf.


----------



## sixsix250 (Dec 4, 2014)

Welcome aboard brother


----------



## Dath (Dec 4, 2014)

Great Introduction !!

Welcome to IRONMAG


----------



## sneedham (Dec 4, 2014)

Very well thought out introduction... Welcome to IMF...


----------



## brazey (Dec 4, 2014)

welcome to the community.


----------



## Mansir39 (Dec 4, 2014)

I am sure you will make a great addition to this board bro..


----------



## Riles (Dec 4, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## ShiveringAlpha (Dec 4, 2014)

Appreciate the warm replies and welcomes!

I guess I should post a pic now too eh... fffff..... Time to find some unlucky broad to take one.


----------



## GOTGrowth (Dec 5, 2014)

*Welcome to IronMagazine Forums from your P.S.L. ( Purity Source Labs) Representative....  GOTGrowth!*


----------



## h-as.pharma (Dec 6, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 7, 2014)

welcome


----------



## BadGas (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey man.. sorry I just checked my email brother.. Glad to see ya here man.


----------



## Upolkinsuct (Dec 20, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## El_Ogro (Dec 30, 2014)

Bienvenidos hombre!


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

